# Helor 101 Conventional Burrs for pourover



## tdfg7583 (Nov 16, 2016)

After giving up on the idea of the steel burrs for my Vario, I'm after an option for brew grinding, so lack of fines at coarser sizes is my aim. I like the fact that the Helor 101 can swap between burrs for espresso or brew.

Does anyone have any idea how the Helor with Conventional (Brew) burrs might rate in terms of consistency compared to either a MBK Feldgrind/Feldfarb or a Baratza Preciso/Virtuoso/Encore at pourover grind sizes?

I'll be keeping the ceramic burrs in the Vario for espresso.

Thanks!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

No idea on specifics, but as you grind coarser the proportion of fines drops, relative to the overall distribution...even so you probably want a typical quotient of fines in the mix to help control flow rate (any of the grinders you mention would likely have to be faulty/broken to be outside of 'typical') . So if you think you have excess fines with any of the grinders above, set it a little coarser & slow down the pour rate to maintain normal brew time & extraction. Reducing the boulders (via sifting/regrinding) will probably be more useful for drip, immersion brew may benefit more from fines reduction.


----------



## tdfg7583 (Nov 16, 2016)

Thanks, Mark. That's a super helpful response! I do occasionally use immersion methods (both CCD and French Press), but pourover (V60, occasional Kalita Wave) is my everyday option. I guess I'd underestimated the benefits of fines for those methods. I had tried filtering (with a pretty widely spaced filters, mainly just regrinding the boulders) with Kruve, to decent effect, but found it made too much mess/faff for use at work so i was hoping for something that might improve on a Feldfarb without adding more steps to the process.

On a slight tangent, as you mention the normal brew time, can i ask your opinion on a related note? I've posted at question Brewed Coffee forum and, looking in the at your blog in your footer, it seems like you'll have some relevant experience


----------

